# Free Lining for Kings??



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't fished the peir(s) for Kings since I was a kid with my Dad. I believe we used live Herring for live bait while free lining.Anyone tell me if this is still the norm. I was out a few days ago and didn't see much live bait and I was trying to plan ahead. Thanks.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

pretty much. i normally use cigar minnows or hardtails. you might see a balloon rig every now and then, but free lining is the most popular.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Snobbleing baits is what we do, bait won't be here for a few weeks


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

speaking of balloon rig. guy had one out today and got his ass chewed for actually havin it out in the water. i cant remember if its illegal or not. personally havent every used one.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

They claim the ballons will break and some how hurt the dophins , and free lineing is the most used method around here , the trouble i have is my bait wont swim south , it always wants to go back under the pier ? Try floating a frozen cig , you will get more hits than live bait , A king wont pass up a ez meal.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Backlash (4/12/2009)*They claim the ballons will break and some how hurt the dophins , and free lineing is the most used method around here , the trouble i have is my bait wont swim south , it always wants to go back under the pier ? Try floating a frozen cig , you will get more hits than live bait , A king wont pass up a ez meal.


all depends on where you hook your bait, if you hook it through the nose or lips, he will swim back to you.

try hooking it inbetween the dorsal and the tail, throw it out, and keep you finger on the line to keep tension on it, only letting the bait swim a s few feet at a time... if you keep tension on it, they will swim south every time.

on that note, i've had 40+lb kings eat 15 feet from the pier.

hope this helps.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone free line at night?


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *John B. (4/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Backlash (4/12/2009)*They claim the ballons will break and some how hurt the dophins , and free lineing is the most used method around here , the trouble i have is my bait wont swim south , it always wants to go back under the pier ? Try floating a frozen cig , you will get more hits than live bait , A king wont pass up a ez meal.
> ...


like you said, ive also had 35+ lb king hit no more than 5 or 6 yards from the pier. If my bait is frozen, definitely hook through the nose. If its live, likeJonh B. said, through the section inbetween the dorsal and tail. as fair as free lining at night, never have, probably never will.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i floated a biga$$ threadfin out on a balloon one night (full moon, about 1 hour after dark) on the pier..... we were out there catching squid....

caught 1 about 13lbs.

it's not too productive


----------

